# Anxiety



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Has the anxiety gone completely after doing the hypno? Can you go anywhere without those awful 'what ifs'. I am on day 70 but my anxiety even though better is still really high about travelling etc. I was just wondering if it ever goes away. I would really appreciate your comments. PS The only really bad symptom I have now of IBS is the anxiety (I am C/D type but manage it OK with diet - the anxiety causes D now whenever I have to go anywhere too far etc).ThanksMichelle.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Michelle, axiety never totally goes away and its also something that you may need to work on, but keep going with the tapes, yes it does get better and by the time your done with the 100 days you will see, but you will also improve long after your done with the tapes.Are there other big issues causing you anxiety in your life other then the IBS?The thing to remember is you will still improve after your done.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Monbu,I found the improvement in my anxiety to be dramatic. It was also slow and subtle, I just sort of realized I wasn't so anxious anymore. It does improve over time, long after the tapes are finished as Eric said, but it is less obvious than change in bowel patterns. Be patient and keep at it.







AZ


----------



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Eric, AZmom,Thanks for your replies. Eric, no I have no other stress other than this anxiety with IBS. I've always had slight anxiety about it but it has got far worse. I have seen my doctor and he has referred me for CBT councelling at my request, he also gave me Celexa but I haven't started taking them yet as I am very wary about taking anti-depressants. But the way I am feeling lately I have been thinking about taking them as the anxiety issue is really getting me down. I have got to say here though that the anxiety was a lot worse before I started the tapes and they have helped a lot with sleeping, relaxation etc and I am enjoying doing them (side 2 is my favourite).Thanks to you all,Michelle.


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I recently posted a similar concern. I finished the tapes about a month or so ago and was also frustrated that the anxiety is still there. Everyone reminded me that you've had anxiety far longer than 100 days and to be patient. Yes, I am far from "cured" but I relish the good days and try not to beat myself up on the bad ones.I tell myself there's always another day and it might be good! Don't lose hope. I'm actually curious about Celexa. i'm giving myself until after the New Year to see how I"m doing. I also haven't wanted to go on antidepressents, but MIke's tapes are my last attempt before taking the plunge. You know as well as I do, I can't live like this forever.(I'm IBS-D but with MAJOR anxiety)mikala


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would actually like to go into this in more depth and I work on this all the time as well although I have gained a ton of control over it. First what is anxiety and what is stress. This actually something I was going to go over soon so that's good.







http://health.yahoo.com/health/dc/002140/0.html Anxiety http://health.yahoo.com/health/dc/003211/0.html So, are minds race form a real or imagined threat.I think foucs is very important from keeping our minds from racing.Here is something to look at in going to the dentist. It does fit into IBS though and what were all talking about. http://www.beyondfear.org.uk/selfhelp/ff_fear.asp


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

here's some tips on fucusing and I will post some more.Focusing on your breathing By focusing on the breath entering and leaving your body, you are performing an exercise in concentration. If your mind wanders to other things, your focus on the breath will bring your concentration back. Focusing on a sound Many people who meditate repeat a word, sound, or phrase (sometimes called a mantra) repeatedly during meditation. This is used to maintain concentration and aid in relaxation. Each individual selects a word that has personal meaning, representing peace and calmness. Focusing on physical motion For many, running is a form of meditation. The rhythmic, repetitive motion of their legs puts their mind in a restful state. In this case, repetitive motion is the subject of focus.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here is more on this. We can also connect some of it and how it applies to IBS.panick attacks http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/panic;$ses...HGXWCYSYRTEMQ#2 http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/primer/101186767 Serotonin and digestion http://depts.washington.edu/uweek/archives..._article16.html http://www.gastroendonews.com/specreps/gen...0106lesson.html IBS pet scans http://webpotential.com/uploadpic/ An explanation of the pet scan above. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Fall97Brain.htm


----------



## Monbu (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Eric for all this information. It's really interesting to know how and why your stomach can affect your mood. I'm going to be more positive and I know I will overcome this anxiety. I really appreciate you all helping and even though I haven't posted before I have read this board for many months and found it so helpful.Thanks again,Michelle.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Michelle, keep the positive vibrations up!We are here for whatever you need and we can help with.







There is a lot of combined experiences here for sure.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Yes, I still have anxiety. It's due to life! LOL. D from anxiety is less since the hypnotherapy tapes. It's still there. I do all the right things - meditation, visualisation, slow breathing, slowing my heartrate etc. . I think it is just something that has been with me all my life.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer, there is a genetic component.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

There is some relief from excercising, taking a warm bath before bedtime, reducing stressful activities, occupy our minds with hobbies/crafts or try reading? I like the peace from listening to Mike's tapes at bedtime thru headphones and having finished the program find myself listening to my favorite side4 for good sleep. I also believe that anxiety/hyper runs in my family and one other good way I found to counter anxiety is to actively work to stop it. There is a "PenguinBook" titled "The Feeling Good Handbook" by David Burns MD that has specific info and excercises to overcome the anxiety that we have placed in our minds. It is possible to unlearn bad thinking habits that we are not even aware we do. Mike's tapes work on these subconsciously and doing conscious mental excercises from Dr.Burn's book can also be beneficial! Good luck, Norb


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,just wondering how everyone is doing with their anxiety. The holidays have been tough for me......traveling, family, homesickness, being out of my routine, away from my boyfriend. YIKES!!! Just wanted to see how'z everyone with their "what ifs" and if anything seems to help??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What if I have D?? What if I have pain??? What if...... I don't????







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Spider, yes the hoidays are more pressure that's for sure.Didn't you enter a Hypno study? I thought that was you yes?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bump for Cori, Eric has many good links here> Norb


----------

